# Is anyone familiar with this dojo in Louisville KY



## Seahorse (Aug 16, 2009)

Louisville Shotokan Karate - Sensei Melvin Lewis. If you are familiar may I please have some info on this dojo, good or bad. I'm thinking of joining but I'm new to martial arts. What should I look for at this dojo to determine if it's a good school? Thank you!


----------

